# fragen zum angelschein



## killahoroz (5. Oktober 2007)

hallo

ich will den Angelschein machen. (kassel/hessen). Kennt einer wo man das bei mir in der Stadt machen kann?

ich bin 15 Jahre alt. Kann ich, wenn ich den Angelschein hab alleine angeln oder darf ich erst ab 18 Jahren alleine auf Jagd?=)


gruß


----------



## butzzer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

Hallo,
da ich aus Heusenstamm (bei Offenbach a. M.) komme, kann ich dir leider keine Stadt zum absolvieren deiner Prüfung raten, aber:
zu deiner 2. Frage:
Mit 15 Jahren darfst du lediglich in Begleitung einer Volljährigen Person mit Angelschein (ich gehe immer mit meinem Bruder, der keinen Schein hat, und der wird auch nie nach einem Schein gefragt^^) Angeln gehen.
Mit 16 darfst du dann endlich allein ans Wasser, und mit 18 darfst du Begleitperson für andere Neueinsteiger spielen.:vik:

|wavey:|wavey:Grüße|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## killahoroz (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

ahsoo ok thx

könne vllt andere meine erste frage beantworten

groß


----------



## Stefan6 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

Angelläden wissen sowas meist auch,wo man den Angelschein machen kann.Oder wann Termine dafür sind.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

Ist es nicht so das du sobald du den Bundesfischerei schein hast alleine angeln gehen darfst bin mir eig. ziemlich sicher!
Ich glaube wenn man im Besitz eines Jugenfischereischeines ist darf man nur mit einer begleitperson oder?

mfg Marvin


----------



## killahoroz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

die frage würde mich auch ma interrisieren.

wer weiß bescheid?


----------



## butzzer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

Ja, kann sein, glaub aber du bekommst Bundesfischereischein erst mit 16 (zumindest in He).
ich habe zumindest nach meiner Prüfung erst den Jugendschein bekommen.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, werde nochmal nachschauen.

grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so das du sobald du den Bundesfischerei schein hast alleine angeln gehen darfst bin mir eig. ziemlich sicher!
> Ich glaube wenn man im Besitz eines Jugenfischereischeines ist darf man nur mit einer begleitperson oder?
> 
> mfg Marvin



Berufsfischereischein =/= Angelschein 



Jugendfischereischein nur in Begleitung von Personen die im Besitz eines Fischereischeines sind (gilt ab 14)

Fischereischein wird ab 14 ausgestellt vorausgesetzt man besteht die Prüfung.


----------



## killahoroz (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

also jetzt nochmal:
wenn ich jetzt den Lappen mache, heißt das, ich kann dann alleine angeln gehen? Ich bin 15.

gruß


----------



## Karpfen_Killer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

ich kann nur sagen wie es (laut meinem Lehrgangleiter) aussieht:

Hier darf ich, hat er gesagt, mit 14, bestandener Prüfung und Fischerreiabgabe gezahlt fischen!

Am 24. November fängt mien Lehrgang an und am 1.3.2008 ist dann Prüfung! 

mfg

Domi


----------



## killahoroz (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

wo wohnst du?


----------



## Aalcaipi (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

Moin Moin killahoroz,

Folgendes gilt für Hessen (Kassel):

(Auszug v. der Hompage der Stadtverwaltung Kassel):
*Allgemeine Informationen:*


     	Wer den Fischfang ausübt, benötigt einen auf seinen Namen mit Lichtbild versehenen Fischereischein. Der Fischereischein des Landes Hessen wird nach erfolgreicher Fischerprüfung auf Antrag von der unteren Fischereibehörde an Ihrem Hauptwohnsitz ausgestellt. Wenn Sie ihren Hauptwohnsitz in Kassel haben, stellen wir Ihnen gerne diesen Fischereischein während einer persönlichen Vorsprache mit den dazu benötigten Unterlagen (siehe unten) aus. Fischereischeine werden befristet für ein, fünf oder zehn Jahre ausgestellt. Eine Verlängerung des Fischereischeines ist grundsätzlich möglich. Bei Verlust stellen wir Ihnen gerne eine Zweitschrift aus.
Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer sind dem Fischereischein des Landes Hessen gleichgestellt und können bei Wohnsitzwechsel umgeschrieben werden.
Bei Fischereischeinen anderer Länder (z.B. Russland, Polen, Frankreich) ist diese Möglichkeit nicht gegeben (siehe Fischerprüfung). 
*
Jugendfischereischein (Prüfungsfrei ):
*Jugendliche, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, dürfen unter Aufsicht einer volljährigen Person, die im Besitz eines Fischereischeines ist, den Fischfang mit einem Jugendfischereischein ausüben. 




Eine Anmeldung für den Fischereischein bekommst du ebenfalls auf der Homepage der Stadt Kassel.
Schau mal in deine PN da hast du den Link.


----------



## Karpfen_Killer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

ich wohne in Bayern!


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*



killahoroz schrieb:


> also jetzt nochmal:
> wenn ich jetzt den Lappen mache, heißt das, ich kann dann alleine angeln gehen? Ich bin 15.
> 
> gruß



JA Du kannst dann alleine angeln gehen, sofern Du nicht weiter den Jugendfischereischein vorziehst


----------



## Karpfen_Killer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> JA Du kannst dann alleine angeln gehen, sofern Du nicht weiter den Jugendfischereischein vorziehst


 
warum sollte man den dann vorziehen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*



Karpfen_Killer schrieb:


> warum sollte man den dann vorziehen?



Da für Jugendfischereischein keine Prüfung notwendig ist gibt es schon welche die den der Prüfung und "Normalschein" vorziehen. Ich werde öfters am Rhein von Junganglern angesprochen ob sie neben mir angeln dürfen.


----------



## Karpfen_Killer (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

naja in so großen städten/flüssen/seen geht das ja aber nicht bei uns da bist immer alleine am wasser!


----------



## Aalcaipi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

Musst dich halt durchfragen Karpfen_Killer.
Beim nächst gelegenen Angelshop oder aber wie z.B. hier im Forum. 
Ich hab auch schon zwei jüngere Jungs mitgenommen in Hessen und in SH.


----------



## Rutenknicker (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*

Hallo,

Wenn du den Angelschein hast und du z.b.eine Marke für 2008 hast, kanst du Angeln gehen.:m


       Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fragen zum angelschein*



butzzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich aus Heusenstamm (bei Offenbach a. M.) komme, kann ich dir leider keine Stadt zum absolvieren deiner Prüfung raten, aber:
> zu deiner 2. Frage:
> Mit 15 Jahren darfst du lediglich in Begleitung einer Volljährigen Person mit Angelschein (ich gehe immer mit meinem Bruder, der keinen Schein hat, und der wird auch nie nach einem Schein gefragt^^) Angeln gehen.
> ...


----------

